# Repair of annular tear



## doodiebuggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone out there familiar with the coding for repair of an annular tear - we have the procedural code of 80.53 but need a cpt code if it is billable - can anyone please help?  Thx


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2009)

is that the only thing that was done?


----------



## doodiebuggy (Aug 27, 2009)

*repair of annular repair*

no, primary procedure was a right L2-3 disectomy - 63030 with flouro. 

Doctor has documentation from a vendor on annular repair with only the ICD-9 procedure code of 80.53 and we are trying to equate it to a CPT code. 

any suggestions?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you referring to the X-Close?  If so, you would have to use an unlisted code...22899.

However, per the AANS, the X-Close is not separately billable when performed with a discectomy.


----------



## doodiebuggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, it was referred to as the "x-close" - thx for your help - we had a rep tell the doc it was billable (which we all know they will do).  Thx again.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2009)

You are so right!!  If you need a copy of this, let me know.  Providers often want to see proof.


----------



## doodiebuggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Rebecca - yes, please if you can send a copy of this it would be lovely as the doc always wants proof - you can e-mail copy to padair@oastaug.com or fax to 904-209-1057 - thx again.


----------



## christy0708 (Oct 19, 2009)

Could you forward this to me.  My fax # is 580-250-5940

Thanks
Christy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## coder311 (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you please send me the reference from AANS that supports the recommendation that X-Close is not separately billable when performed with a discectomy?  My email address is coder311@gmail.com  Thanks so much!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 22, 2011)

coder311 said:


> Could you please send me the reference from AANS that supports the recommendation that X-Close is not separately billable when performed with a discectomy?  My email address is coder311@gmail.com  Thanks so much!



I'll need to fax this.  Please provide a fax #.


----------



## chapinbecky (Mar 23, 2011)

*annular repair*

Hi, Rebecca.  I have been looking for references to this procedure and have not been able to find any supporting documentation for it.  Could you also send this information to me?  I would greatly appreciate it!  My fax is 715/843-3729.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## alison.overbay@sutherland (May 22, 2012)

Would it still be possible to have the AANS information faxed?  I would love to have it.  My fax # is 605.942.7505.  Thanks!


----------

